# How old are your trail horses?



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Montana's 15 year old


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

My boy Boo is 18-19 and my other horse who i lead while i ride Boo is 
20-21 :razz:


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

All our Paint mares are great on the trail, but our seasoned, 14 yr old mare, Angel, can't be beat on the trail.


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

My walker is 4yo and My paint is 5 yo.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Both my horses are 4 (one just turned).  I started qh on trails exactly at 4 and paint a little before 4.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

justin's 26 and boo's 20


----------



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

My mare that I ride on the trails is 9 bu she wasn't broke for saddle until she was 5 years old and she has issues with running water. I am trying to get her over her fear however.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Most trail horse @ the place I ride at are at least in their teens.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Bobo is 11. He was used as a turnback horse in Cutting most of his life and is just learning the trails.


----------



## wyleeluver (Jan 7, 2007)

Te(paint) is 11, and Wylee(Morgan) is 13! But i would have to say that Te is my favorite trail horse


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

My Vida is 9 and Fras (hubbys horse) is 8


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Mine is 8, but i know a 26yr old that is still pulling his weight on hard trails.


----------



## RosieRox (Jun 16, 2008)

My trail horse, Rosie, is 20 and still going strong. She's built like a tank and will go anywhere I ask.

Hubby's trail horse, Harley, is 7.

Our other horse, Mama Horse, is 21 and only does light trail rides and serves as our "extra" horse if one of the kids in the family wants to go riding with us.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Scooter is 28 and Hunter is 8. Scooter is much better on the trail than Hunter but Hunter used to be awesome on them as well when he was ridden all the time.


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

My horse is 4 - he's mainly a show horse but I like to be able to just go on a trail ride every now and then and not have to worry about him jumping out of his skin.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

the horse i ride now is either 20 or 21 and i am hoping to eventually do trails on him.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*Age of my fav trail horse*

My Shaneequah is 10 years old


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

Velvet is four, but I was leading customer trail rides all through the woods and on the beach ever day with her when she was 3. Her mom is 27 and still taking customers on trails.


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

I love the range in age! I am glad to hear those older horsies are getting out there enjoying themselves too!


----------



## cloudy18 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hubby's is 13, mine is 19. Although she would prefer to stay home and EAT!!!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a 13 yo Arab/Saddlebred that I ride occassionally, But my daughters usually choose him to ride, I am working on a couple of young horses, I am mostly riding a 5 year gelding and a 4 year filly, both Foxtrotters,

I apologize for the fuzzy picture, but it shows how rough the trail is that we rode in yesterday. A flash flood washed out this trail this past August. Lots of rock the horses have to scramble down and over.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Playboy(qh) is 8 and Athena(americanwarmblood) is 11

But here's some of the horses that I take care of and taking out trail rides is their job:
Tuff(qh) - 19
Isabelle(Belgian) - 14
Duke(qh) - 8
Eagle(paint)- 10
Cammie(qh) - 13
Gordo(off track standardbred) - 26
Shadow(arab) - 18
Comet(arab/appaloosa) - 11
Dollie(paintpony) - 10
Max(gaitedpaintpony) - 10
Annie(paint) - 12
Petri(hackneypony) - 29/30ish 

the older ones seem to love their job the most, 
they're always up for another trail ride =]


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Koda is 7 and the 2 people I ride with horses are 7 and 18.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

My old gelding was 6, the other was 3. I will be taking my 2 youngsters on their trail as well.


----------

